# I Love Meta



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2003)

Why don't more people hang out in Meta, do you think?  I know this has come up before, but every time a thread gets moved here and people whine about how Meta gets less traffic I scratch my head in confusion.  Then _go there_!  And I always notice threads in Meta that I might miss in General, where everything moves so fast.

Sigh... just wondering _why_ so few people chill out here in the ol' Metaforum...


----------



## thalmin (Nov 5, 2003)

'Cause it's located way down at the bottom of the list of forums, many people never see it, and others don't know what can be found here.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 5, 2003)

if i were admin for a day i owuld love to re-arrange the forum order and see what happens.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

I have the feeling that many people don't use the 'user cp' option. My bookmark to the EN World boards goes straight to my control panel. In there, I've subscribed to the forums I like (General, Rules, Meta, Software, etc.). There are 7 forums I go to a lot, so I can easily jump to them.

The control panel is very nice if it's used properly. And then the cool forums don't get forgotten at the bottom of the list!

_Edit: Oh, and Jester, I agree. Meta is cool!_


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 5, 2003)

They just have not found it yet.  

Most of the people who come to the boards come for information on their game and they are overcome with the shear knowledge that the 'think tank' that is the EN world forums provide they don't explore the vast reaches offered.  Its a theory.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> They just have not found it yet.
> 
> Most of the people who come to the boards come for information on their game and they are overcome with the shear knowledge that the 'think tank' that is the EN world forums provide they don't explore the vast reaches offered. Its a theory.



It's a sound theory. I posted/lurked on the boards for a year before I ever ventured out of the Rules section, much less found the cp and other goodies. Doesn't hurt that at about that same time, I got an office job where I'm severely bored much of the time.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 5, 2003)

well, i made my way here via the WotC site...

they have a cool meta too....and what they commonly refer to as meta pigeons...coo....coo....coo.

we called it the meat bored...due to a typo by one poster many moons ago.

i miss her.  


so i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2003)

Heh... I look away for a couple of minutes and you guys pour out of the woodwork!

Hm, diaglo, one of these days I'll have to go check out the WotC meta board and see what I think.  I don't really spend much time there at all.


----------



## Dpulse303 (Nov 5, 2003)

*meta*

I think this is a great forum, cos it doesnt realy matter what you post here ...kind of like a realease valve for silliness ,great....


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Heh... I look away for a couple of minutes and you guys pour out of the woodwork!
> 
> Hm, diaglo, one of these days I'll have to go check out the WotC meta board and see what I think. I don't really spend much time there at all.



I'll have to go there, too, someday. I used to post on the Wizards boards quite a bit. But I don't like how they've organized their boards. I like EN World where there is one board for Rules, one for General. At Wizards, you have one forum for spells, one for classes, etc. Too hard to track anything.

And besides, between here and Nutkinland, my time was taken. Not enough time to swing by Wizards.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 5, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> And besides, between here and Nutkinland, my time was taken. Not enough time to swing by Wizards.




c'mon now. we know you are a swinger.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 5, 2003)

I like Meta because it's a calmer place.

After the "busy-ness" of General and other forums, it's nice to chill in the "after hours" lounge area.    

Kind of like having a drink with co-workers after work...


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> c'mon now. we know you are a swinger.



 Well, my wife may have something to say about that...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 5, 2003)

I like coming to meta for a few reasons. I can come hang out and see whose birthday it is, brag about postcount (actually, see who is bragging about their postcount-Hey! I hit #600 this morning!), and just bs about the boards and other stuff that doesn't fit anywhere else. And the threads don't disappear in 30 minutes either.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 5, 2003)

I definitely appreciate the slower pace here.  Of course, one of the paradoxes about things like this is that the more people you share it with, the quicker it vanishes...


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 5, 2003)

I usually check out the general and meta boards before any other boards.  General has the good stuff and meta has the fun stuff.  'Sides most of the OT posts end up in meta.


----------



## BSF (Nov 5, 2003)

Meta is one of the first places I check!  I like it!  

I do think the description could be a little more enticing though.  "Post comments and questions about the messageboards and other parts of EN World. If you have a problem, this is where to go. "  Sure doesn't make it sound very exciting does it?  It makes it sound like a help forum only.  *shrug*  Maybe a lot of the stuff here is OT?


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Maybe a lot of the stuff here is OT?



I've wondered the same thing. There isn't really an OT forum, and I think Morrus and the gang specifically don't want one. General gets too cluttered with them, but is Meta the place for it? Seems like as good a place as any to me.



> Originally posted by *DaveMage*
> I like Meta because it's a calmer place.
> 
> After the "busy-ness" of General and other forums, it's nice to chill in the "after hours" lounge area.
> ...



I think that sums it up best.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 5, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I've wondered the same thing. There isn't really an OT forum, and I think Morrus and the gang specifically don't want one. General gets too cluttered with them, but is Meta the place for it? Seems like as good a place as any to me.



Cough, cough... 

Don't you know that the hivemind basically started like that, here in Meta? That we had Piratecat's rule of three? No more than three threads of friendship and crazyness in the darkness that was the Meta forum, until we were shown the light that is the General Discussions forum?


OK, Crothian's Sharkworld has a bit to do with it, too.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 5, 2003)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Don't you know that the hivemind basically started like that, here in Meta? That we had Piratecat's rule of three? No more than three threads of friendship and crazyness in the darkness that was the Meta forum, until we were shown the light that is the General Discussions forum?



I did not know that! It's a viscious circle, I guess.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 5, 2003)

I always come to meta first, to find out what random stuff is going on, who's misbehaving, who's griping about who...all that fun stuff.

Plus, this is *the* best forum for hong-bashing.

*beats hong with a stick*

*beats the Jester with a stick, too, just for the fun of it*


----------



## jdavis (Nov 6, 2003)

But if everybody showed up in Meta wouldn't become as messy as General? If the secret of how cool Meta is got out......... why the consequences could be catastrophic.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> But if everybody showed up in Meta wouldn't become as messy as General? If the secret of how cool Meta is got out......... why the consequences could be catastrophic.




Nah...if that happens, then we'll just all head over to e-publishing. It's pretty slow there...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 6, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> But if everybody showed up in Meta wouldn't become as messy as General? If the secret of how cool Meta is got out......... why the consequences could be catastrophic.






Yeah as it is only the really good posters know about META. It's like the anti-GD.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 6, 2003)

I love Meta too!  

I take a more cynical view on why it gets less traffic though.  People (and I'm talking in general) want to be... meh, I can't think of the right word.  Affirmation maybe?  They want reassurance that people do indeed care about what they have to say.  General gets the most posts, and that's why people post their stuff there, even when another forum is sometimes more appropriate.  Of course, this leads to a self propagating cycle, as was mentioned before.

I think this is in part why people get upset when other people complain about OT posts - it's basically stating that people don't care about what you have to say.  I also think that's why people don't bother to read Meta - less people here, and it's less of a feedback sort of forum, if you know what I mean.  Less affirmation to be found here.

House Rules, Rules, Media, and Computers all work because there are enough people interacting in each forum to provide feedback.  Furthermore, these four forums are even more feedback intensive than General.  In addition, Media and Computers provide a place to talk about two common subjects that would be off-topic in General.  Meta doesn't have that, for the most part.

So basically I believe people just want attention and affirmation that people like them - posting in a forum with lots of people in it, such as General, gets more responses, and thus more possible affirmation, and to a lesser extent attention.  

But then, I'm also too cynical a lot of the time, so that's probably the extreme negative view.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 6, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *beats the Jester with a stick, too, just for the fun of it*





Hey now!  Save that for my birthday party! 

(Er, did I say that out loud??)


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 6, 2003)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I love Meta too!
> 
> I take a more cynical view on why it gets less traffic though. People (and I'm talking in general) want to be... meh, I can't think of the right word. Affirmation maybe? They want reassurance that people do indeed care about what they have to say. General gets the most posts, and that's why people post their stuff there, even when another forum is sometimes more appropriate. Of course, this leads to a self propagating cycle, as was mentioned before.
> 
> ...



Cynical, maybe, but pretty accurate. I do agree there are many people who need the positive reinforcement. But that's not really a bad thing. Certainly explains the deluge of posts in Generall compared to the rest of the board.

So we'll all just kick back and relax in the Lounge (I think that's what we should call Meta...  )



> Yeah as it is only the really good posters know about META. It's like the anti-GD.



Why thank you very much!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 6, 2003)

Plus you see a lot of "Why was my thread closed?, Is this where I report a flame war?, or Can I complain about someone here?" post. I'm such a sucker for the drama.  Oh, and I love to find closed threads. There is something about that little pad lock.  Its the forbidden fruit of enworld.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 6, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Plus you see a lot of "Why was my thread closed?, Is this where I report a flame war?, or Can I complain about someone here?" post. I'm such a sucker for the drama.  Oh, and I love to find closed threads. There is something about that little pad lock.  Its the forbidden fruit of enworld.




Oh, I feel the same way.   

I also wonder what goes on in the mod forums, I bet they run around without pants!


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Oh, I feel the same way.
> 
> I also wonder what goes on in the mod forums, I bet they run around without pants!




Without pants?

But...Hal's not a moderator...


----------



## randomling (Nov 6, 2003)

_I love Meta in the springtime
I love Meta in the fall
I love Meta in the winter, when it drizzles
I love Meta in the summer, when it sizzles
I love Meta every moment
Every moment of the year
I love Meta
Why oh why do I love Meta?
Because my love is here..._

Came into my head as soon as I read the thread. Had to let it out. Sorry.   

I love Meta too!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Oh, I feel the same way.
> 
> I also wonder what goes on in the mod forums, I bet they run around without pants!




I hear they eat ice cream for dinner.

If I were Mod for a day, I'd mix up all the board and organize posts by color.  Then I would make Clay the admin and P-kitty a potter. I'd give Tom Cashel his own forum. I'd make planescape the official unsupported game of enworld and I'd eat broccoli for breakfast.


----------



## isidorus (Nov 6, 2003)

Meta is the first place I check out every time I log onto enworld. The relaxing kickback feeling is great, reminds me off a quiet lounge.


----------



## Pigeon (Nov 6, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I also wonder what goes on in the mod forums, I bet they run around without pants!




We generaly wear pants in the Newshound forum, of course we do wear them on our heads.


----------



## Skade (Nov 7, 2003)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> Cynical, maybe, but pretty accurate. I do agree there are many people who need the positive reinforcement. But that's not really a bad thing. Certainly explains the deluge of posts in Generall compared to the rest of the board.




Oddly, I prefer negative reinforcement, but no one ever beats me with a stick


----------



## the Jester (Nov 7, 2003)

Skade said:
			
		

> Oddly, I prefer negative reinforcement, but no one ever beats me with a stick




*Whack!*

There ya go!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 7, 2003)

Maybe meta would get more traffic if a sticky were posted to general directing people here. This is where all the cool kids hang out, right? ...right? Come on, someone has to agree with me on this.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Nov 7, 2003)

I like meta exactly how it is, thanks. 

I bet the Mods run around eating ice-cream _whenever they like_ in the Mod forum. And I bet they cut the crusts off their bread. And they don't eat their greens if they don't want to.

Oh, and the locked thread padlock will make me read *any* thread, just to find out what happened.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 7, 2003)

This thread isn't nearly long enough. When people come to Meta, they should see an "I love Meta" thread that is so long, they will want to know why so many people think Meta is the greatest place on the boards!

TOP TEN (OR MORE) REASONS TO LOVE META (Help me out on this one...)

1. I love to say the word "Meta"

...


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 7, 2003)

2. The Mods are too busy in other Forums to pay attention.

(looks around).......poopy


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 7, 2003)

3. M.E.T.A. is an acronym for _*M*orrus' *E*NWorld *T*hinkers' *A*ssociation._
Insinuating that we're all geniuses and phooey to anyone who doesn't know how great meta is.

or rather

_*M*y *E*very *T*hought *A*ggravates_
As in MY HEAD IS EXPLODING FROM *GD* OVERLOAD AND I NEED TO CALM THE FHECK DOWN!!!!!

whichever you prefer...


----------



## jdavis (Nov 7, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Maybe meta would get more traffic if a sticky were posted to general directing people here. This is where all the cool kids hang out, right? ...right? Come on, someone has to agree with me on this.



4. If you can't find Meta on your own you don't deserve it's buttery goodness. (Let them find it the old fashoned way, digging for their moved thread)

5. It's *Metastic *here.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 7, 2003)

6. Cause Meta is Betta.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm glad you didn't do a countdown on the Top Ten, because then we would have started at 10, going down through 0, into negative numbers, and that is so not d20.   
7. Because we don't have to have a reason to post.


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 7, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'm glad you didn't do a countdown on the Top Ten, because then we would have started at 10, going down through 0, into negative numbers, and that is so not d20.



Along those lines:

8. Because Meta posters just know better...


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 7, 2003)

9. Meta is the Thac0 for ENworld.


----------



## Skade (Nov 7, 2003)

ouch!  Thanks, now I really feel accepted.  

10. Because meta isn't always a dirty word (ie metagaming)


----------



## DaveStebbins (Nov 8, 2003)

11. Because even THREADS migrate here (with help).


----------

